# Dog agility training



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Just a few fun shots

1









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Great photos of agility action, the looks so intense..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: they all look like they are haveing fun


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome pics! You've definitely got a knack for this photography lark!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

xpalaboyx said:


> Great photos of agility action, the looks so intense..


Cheers, the dogs really enjoy the jumps so it's easy to shoot


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great pics :thumbup: they all look like they are haveing fun


Thank's and it's great fun to photograph


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

golfchick said:


> Awesome pics! You've definitely got a knack for this photography lark!


Thankyou, i have been do it for quite a while


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Your pics are nice, could i ask what club they were taken at ?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

The Trainer is Jackie Kennedy (Animal Magic Agility) she came 5th at Olympia last weekend


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! Your photos are amazing! What camera do you use?


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Cant wait until my wee pup is old enough to do agility........ love it.. x


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

portiaa said:


> Wow! Your photos are amazing! What camera do you use?


Cheers, not your run of the mill, Canon 1Dmk2 with a 300mmF2.8L don't google them you will have a shock at the cost


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Cant wait until my wee pup is old enough to do agility........ love it.. x


We are going to try Archie out on the 9th Jan could be fun my partner will be running and i will be taking photos


----------



## Alan Gardner (Dec 29, 2010)




----------

